# San Angelo Hunt



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanted to share a few pics from this past weekend and introduce everyone to the newest members of the UltimatePredator team, Seth Skinner and Tj Shockler. Unfortunately Tj couldnt make it this past weekend and he really missed out cause they were really moving saturday night. We called somewere around 25 greys and managed to put 13 of them in the back of the truck. There were a few we never could find that got a butt full of buckshot lol, but all in all we had a blast!! I have hunted with plenty of guys in my life and I can honestly say that I have never seen a better shot with a rifle than Seth showed me this past weekend. For those of you who have ever tried shooting a grey fox over 200 yards in the dark, you understand what I am talking about, so my hatts off! Unfortunately our cat wasnt big enough to compete with a 35 pound freak of nature another team brougth in, but we still had a blast.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wowsers man! NICE run! How can a guy like me sign up to be part of the "Ultimate Predator Team"? I'm all ears!


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Hollar at me at the show and you will get to meet both Seth and Tj and mabye we can plan a trip when you get settled in here in Texas.


----------



## skinnerworldchamp08 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well Im that ugly guy in the top photo and let me first start by saying that Chris has made me out to be some kind of '' Qigly Down Under" sharp shooter and as much as I agree that night I was pretty lucky I miss my fair share too. But we sure did have a blast stacking them little buggers up 
I couldnt be more pleased to be a part of Ultimate Predator and I can assure you that the Videos are only going to get better and better the harder we hunt in the next years to come. Im also glad to find such a cool site with tons of info on the sport that I love so much. Thanks SKINNER


----------



## BruceWilliams (Feb 7, 2010)

That picture looks familiar... those little buggers were acting wierd that night. Seth is a great guy to have on your team, and seems to even be a better person. Enjoyed the little time I had a chance to talk to ya'll at turn-inn. I will see ya'll around soon, my year has gotton a late start and am trying to catch back up on the critters maybe we can make something happen pretty sooon. Take Care Bruce


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds good Bruce, I wish you could make it to Columbus! We'll get together and do some more killin soon. Holler at me. Chris


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Wow, Gr88 job guys ! So did you do any calling for them (rabbit, etc..)? Or just scanning for eyes? Either way, awesome!*


----------



## skinnerworldchamp08 (Feb 26, 2010)

YOTECATSLAYER34 we called in all of them with a compucaller or me using my handcalls we killed several doubles and 1 tripple they were coming pretty well that night. I see your from Granger I have been their several time to go danceing with my wife its a fun place and that country over their looks like some great coyote country I have a few places in holland to hunt that are pretty good any ways Good hunting and God Bless Seth

P.S Hey bruce it was nice to meet you again as well you did grow much since the last time I saw you though lol..... give us a call we can go have some fun one night.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

" YOTECATSLAYER34 we called in all of them with a compucaller or me using my handcalls we killed several doubles and 1 tripple they were coming pretty well that night. I see your from Granger I have been their several time to go danceing with my wife its a fun place and that country over their looks like some great coyote country I have a few places in holland to hunt that are pretty good any ways Good hunting and God Bless Seth "

Small world! I knew the Cotton Club brought people from far and wide, but from Valley Mills.. Thats cool. Yeah it really is some great coyote country over here, with plenty of hogs. I hunt w/ a friend around the Holland / Academy area sometimes which is nice as well. Maybe we could hunt sometime if your in the area or have free time.

Butch


----------

